# Making labels for the first tme



## Kashew (Sep 25, 2008)

When starting to make labels what is the standard size aprox? 350 X 500 ?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 25, 2008)

I make labels different sizes for different shaped bottles....

I print my labels on regular printer paper....cut them with a paper guillotine to size and then paste them on the bottle with a glue stick....they remove under the faucet of running water.

I use to use label paper, with sticky backs, they come in all different sizes and quality....but found many of them hard to remove from the bottles.

There are many different label programs and most of them will have you choose a size of the label, either to match your sheet of labels...or what ever size you choose if you are going to cut them out.

There are many free label programs OnLine that you can download and use for free...some come with images, or you can use your own photos, or choose images OnLine for free.

I use an old program that came with our first computer...it was compatible with this computer so I just stayed with it. Some computers have a publishing program that comes on them that has a label section in it. It will show different size labels you can choose to suit your personal needs.

Check out the installed programs you have on your computer...or...look OnLine....like this one from Avery...

http://www.avery.com/avery/en_us/Templates-%26-Software/Software/Avery-DesignPro-for-PC.htm?N=4294967118&amp;refchannel=3980ac83ae70a110VgnVCM1000002118140aRCRD

Hope this helps...


----------



## Kashew (Sep 25, 2008)

I am using Gimp at the moment forEditing. but what size do most people use 350 by 500 pixels or some other size i want to get about 9 labels per sheet of paper.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't know what pixels my printer prints at....good question.

I have done 6 and 10 labels per sheet...depending on the size I wanted....I now do 6 per sheet in different shapes.


----------



## SouthernMan (Sep 25, 2008)

I have several labels that I use, but the picture above is my standard label. It is 234 x 378 and it fits perfect on most 750ml bottles even the bottles that has longer necks.


----------



## Kashew (Sep 26, 2008)

so then how does this label look? I am open for Ideas suggestions changes whatever..


*Edited by: Kashew *


----------



## Wade E (Sep 26, 2008)

I like it but I cant read what it says on the bottom.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 26, 2008)

Love the colors....the wine sounds like a really good blend....yummm!

I agree with wade about the bottom words, maybe just a tad bigger they would show up.

Will you get 9 labels per sheet with that one???


----------



## Kashew (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks I actualy did change the size to read the bottom better. ill post it when i get home tonight or in the AM what it states is 
"750ml Produced and bottled in Nanticoke, PA 12.5%abv"


----------



## Kashew (Sep 27, 2008)

here is the update once again i am open for ideas


----------



## Wade E (Sep 27, 2008)

Much better and it looks great! Now its question time as I didnt notice this before. Did you add sugar to this kit when fermenting to get the ABV doubled?


----------



## Kashew (Sep 27, 2008)

Well Wade to answer your question will cost you..
I used absolutely no sugar. I will say that this wine does contain about 15% of Pure Pa wild picked Black Raspberry's that i have bleed for days on my legs and arms from tromping thru the bushes. I only used the most ripe berries that i could find and it was at the end of season so they were super sweet well the ones i ate while picking were. I Frozed them for a few weeks. I thawed them then Crushed them and added some Enzyme to break them down. A few days later I extracted every bit of Juice out of them that i could. The 85% Merlot is Mosti Mondiale That i bought from George. Hungarian Oak shavings added to the primary SG 1.094 for a few days then removed. Then some extra Hungarian Oak cubes added to the secondary with some other Oak. as now it sits in the Secondary at 68deg SG is 1.004 and dropping. So now you know it is not by any means a WE Island mist product. If that is what you were refering to as kit. i believe that would make my wine 12.5% abv. If i am wrong please correct me. My wine is open for suggestions, improvments, modifications. as I am Learing from all of you.

Kashew.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 27, 2008)

Ahhh, that clears it up for me and you should be just around the 12.5% you specified. Great Job!


----------



## rgecaprock (Sep 27, 2008)

SM and Kashew,


Your labels are simple and beautiful..I always put too much stuff on mine.


Ramona


----------



## uavwmn (Sep 28, 2008)

Kashew, I print my labels usually at 600 pixels. 6 labels to a sheet.


----------



## uavwmn (Sep 28, 2008)

Ramona, me too!!!! hahaha


----------



## Kashew (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow thanks for the compliments on my label. 

uavwmn Question you print at 600dpi from your printer or your image is 600pixels by ? pixels.

No problem Wade I am New to Making wine but where i live there is many OLD timers who been telling me a trick or two. Hard to believe how much those OLD farmers know about wine. no kits no nothing just JUICE. I am just glad i can talk to those people and people like you all to help me learn become a better winemaker. But that whats life should be about helping each other get better at what we like to do. And just maybe win a medal or two along the way... So if anyone has any ideas on how or what i could do to make my BRM better I am all Ears.


----------



## Appfan (Dec 13, 2008)

Great suggestion! Thanks for the link.


----------



## smikes (Jan 16, 2009)

Kashew said:


> here is the update once again i am open for ideas










Hey , Kashuba Winery inNanticoke! What time do you open for tastings?



Your just up the road, my daughter went to party at College there!
I had thought she was going to learn, but silly me......


----------

